# Sticky  NODAK OUTDOORS REMINDER - EVERYONE READ!



## nodakoutdoors.com

I am seeing a lot of controversy on this forum lately and so much of it is BS.

I will only warn once, and I'm going to start deactivating accounts who continuously attack and insult people.

Forum Rules:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html


----------



## rottengander

Thank you. I hope everyone is reading this. I joined just a few days ago in hope of finding good info and answers to some questions. This site is very helpful and I love seeing the pics and hearing the stories. I hope the bickering will be rid of. :beer:


----------



## duckjunky

Thanks Chris.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

AGREED!!! Thanks chris this was much needed!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

After some house cleaning it appears things are MUCH better.


----------



## fieldgeneral

Who is going to do the house cleaning now, Chris?


----------



## kpgoose

Agreed havent been here but a minute and get attacked at every angle. Tried to take up for a guy that got blistered for asking for direction on where to start looking and not only did I get blistered by those guys but also by the one I was taking up for. Prolly a good thing I live way south of yal.


----------



## SDMAN

teamshakeandbake said:


> AGREED!!! Thanks chris this was much needed!


X2 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman

Chris is no longer the owner, but if you contact Sasha and Abby or myself we will take care of things. There is much to be enjoyed on many forms on the site. Only two do I expect a lot of debate and that is the hot topics and political. If things get nasty I will take them from the form they are posting on and place them in the hot topics. If they get to personal attacks ---- well I'll lock them first, then if they continue on another thread I will delete them.


----------



## rowdie

Can we internet scout yet?


----------



## Sasha and Abby

rowdie said:


> Can we internet scout yet?


 :rollin:


----------



## blhunter3

rowdie said:


> Can we internet scout yet?


Only if your hunting outside of North Dakota. oke:


----------



## old tom

Simply put. OUTSTANDING. I can not make a hunt this spring due to age and health problems. But would like to hear from all of you and how your hunts go. Enjoy your hunts and most of all have fun.


----------



## Plainsman

Sorry to hear that Tom. I hope your health improves. The snow geese are nearly upon us. I dont do much shotgunning, but there is a Lone pine in a friend's pasture that I at times sit under with my shotgun and drink my morning coffee. My brother clad me one morning and I set the cell phone and coffee aside for a moment. The phone was on speaker and he said he could hear the geese hit the ground. I have been old man, peaceful, not to strenuous hunting for about ten years.


----------

